# Hey all , viper alarm help pls



## boswack (Jun 16, 2012)

New here wanna say hey to all ! My wiring experience is limited a bit but i have wired a few radios in the past and would like to take a crack at this new alarm i just purchased for my own satisfaction. Viper model 5904. With that being said can anyone locate a wiring schematic for a 91 chevy c1500 that might help me out a bit?:smile:


----------



## boswack (Jun 16, 2012)

Found a wiring diagram thru this forum , this site is very helpful... Thanks


----------

